# Look cycling Jersey.



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Anybody know where I can get a Look cycling Jersey?

A good riding bud of mine is retiring. He rides a 2006 585 in the special orange limited edition. I'd love to get him a jersey as a retirement gift.

Thanks in advance.

Len


----------



## mkerker (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.laboutiquelook.com/boutique/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*You.....*



mkerker said:


> http://www.laboutiquelook.com/boutique/index.php?lang=en


are the man!

Thanks

Len


----------



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

Do they ship to the U.S.?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Most of the items on the la boutique look site are available by special order through any Look dealer in the US. Let me know if you need help finding a place to order Look clothing.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

